# P1 used what to look for ?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

About to make a purchase of a P1 at the local gun shop. They have about 10 of each P38 or P1. Decided probably on the P1 because the P38's really don't hold any more value than the P1's or I'm sure they would not be selling them. Plus the P1 is $40. cheaper. Question is what should I look for I know about the pin on the frame but what else? Stamping of what year would be perferred any other markings to look for. I will have my choice between about 10 in the case, just want the best I can find. Thanks


----------

